# Leads w/clips on both ends



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I have no idea if there's a more 'technical' term for what I'm asking about or not, but basically I'm trying to find a 4 foot long "leash" that is at least 1 inch wide, and has a clip on both ends - for backtie work. It would be clipped to Jak's collar on one end and clipped to the ring on the backtie post at the other end. If I knew what it was called, I might have better luck finding one!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I have no idea if there's a more 'technical' term for what I'm asking about or not, but basically I'm trying to find a 4 foot long "leash" that is at least 1 inch wide, and has a clip on both ends - for backtie work. It would be clipped to Jak's collar on one end and clipped to the ring on the backtie post at the other end. If I knew what it was called, I might have better luck finding one!


http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6029611.html

Maybe the leash sites will say.


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I have no idea if there's a more 'technical' term for what I'm asking about or not, but basically I'm trying to find a 4 foot long "leash" that is at least 1 inch wide, and has a clip on both ends - for backtie work. It would be clipped to Jak's collar on one end and clipped to the ring on the backtie post at the other end. If I knew what it was called, I might have better luck finding one!


Kristen, I have one of those!!!!! Ours is leather, has a clip on each end, and has 3 different loops along its length so that can also be used for heel work and as a hands-free leash. I've seen them advertised as K-9 leashes. I've also seen them as double dog walker leashes.

Here's one: http://www.kristalas.com/leads/525adjustablelead.htm

To find this I typed "leather adjustable leash" into google. Unfortunatley that one's backordered


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Here's another one I found:

http://www.ldsleather.com/leashes.html

Scroll down the page and you'll see it under "European Working and Police Dog Lead"


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the links. That's not _exactly_ what I was looking for but that's a sight closer than I was to finding it! LoL

The only one I've seen is a nylon one, that's about 1.5-2 inches wide, and has the leather 'accents' on either end next to the clip. The closest thing that I've been able to find, aside from the links you gave, would be a coupler without the ring in the middle of it. It's very simple.


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Thanks for the links. That's not _exactly_ what I was looking for but that's a sight closer than I was to finding it! LoL
> 
> The only one I've seen is a nylon one, that's about 1.5-2 inches wide, and has the leather 'accents' on either end next to the clip. The closest thing that I've been able to find, aside from the links you gave, would be a coupler without the ring in the middle of it. It's very simple.


Hmmm......sorry. You don't think the hands free leash will work, or it's just too long? We use the one we have as a backtie, wear it over our chests for heel work, and Michaels' used it around his waist to take the dog out with him to do chores in teh yard. We also put it around one of our trees as a tie out once.

I hope you find what you're looking for. Did you ask at Club where to get one?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

My local petsmart has 6ft leashes like that called the "multi dog leash" for $35.99. It's 1" thick black leather with rings down it and snaps on both ends, designed so it can be a hands free leash, or used for 2 dogs, or various different lengths of leash, or to tie the dog out to a post or tree. I love mine, but would have never ordered one if I had to go online. I just saw it in the store one day n said "wow I didn't realize PetSmart carried anything good!".


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

No that probably *would *work, Stacia. It's just not what I had pictured in my mind. I haven't asked at club yet, but I probably will the next time I'm there. I bet one of the club members (Sam, with the rottweilers) made the one that they use.

Good lord, Mike! $35.99 is more than I pay for dog food for a month! LOL


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.fordogtrainers.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=61

http://www.fordogtrainers.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=45

One of those what you're looking for?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

VERY CLOSE. What I'm looking for is very simple; it's just a 4 foot length of nylon (or leather) with a clip on both ends. No rings, or fasteners, or whose-its or anything else. LoL I'm sure those multifunction things would work, but they look awfully thin. Could just be the pictures, though.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok. I've found something that's even closer to what I'm looking for.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?PGGUID=2e87c12b-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5

The only difference is that the one that I've seen in person is nylon - not stretchy and not round. But the only nylon ones I could find had a 'panic snap' on one end, and I don't want/need that.

I wonder if this particular thing would work just as well though? I don't know how much 'give' it has in it, but being that it's round, it might be easier to hold onto than a flat nylon one. Hmm


----------

